# Echolot an Kajak (Sit on top) - Wo Geberstange?



## Glxxssbxrg (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ihr Echolot-Freunde,

Ich habe mir jetzt eine "Sit on top" Kajak für meine Angelei gekauft. Jedes Sit on top hat ja im Boden Löcher, damit dort das Wasser sofort wieder abfließen kann.

Frage:
Hat jemand von Euch mal so ein Loch für die Geberstange benutzt? Das müsste doch eigentlich ideal sein (theoretisch).

Bitte schreibt doch mal Eure Erfahrungen bzw., was ich evtl. aus Euren Problemen lernen kann.
Herzlichen Dank
Burkhard


----------



## troutcontrol (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Echolot an Kajak (Sit on top) - Wo Geberstange?*

moin,

geht aber sowas von überhaupt nicht!!! zieh es einmal an land - und du weißt was ich meine!!:q

nee, du mußt den geber innen anbringen, entweder fest (epoxy), mittelfest (silikon) oder im wasserbad ( schau mal auf den amerkanischen seite, stichwort transducer mount pvc ).

welches hast du denn?

gruss aus berlin
martin


----------



## troutcontrol (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Echolot an Kajak (Sit on top) - Wo Geberstange?*

guckst du hier:

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/220603834/m/213106953/r/516108063#516108063

gruss aus berlin
martin


----------

